# Powerbank Sammel Thread/Erfahrung



## SaftSpalte (22. November 2014)

*Hallo Leute .*

Da *Powerbanks* bzw. Mobile USB (5V) Akkus immer beliebter werden  wollte ich mich mal mit dem Thema mehr befassen .

Ich selber als Laie habe schon Sandgefüllte Powerbankbilder im Netz gesehen .
Leider bin ich immernoch auf der Suche nach einer guten Powerbank mit genug Power und gutem P/L.


Im Ebay tümmeln sich unzählige arten von Powerbanks .
Viele Verkäufer Werben mit Amperzahlen von 1000 mAh bis 50.000 mAh .
Deren Preise sind auch sehr Unterschiedlich .

Ich habe mir mal aus Ebay den hier Bestellt : Powerbank Akku Extern 50000 m/Ah 

Hier ein paar kleine Details :

*Hohe Kapazität : 50000mAh.

Input              : DC 5V-1A.

Output 1          : DC 5V- 1A.

Output 2          : DC 5V- 2.1A.  (Für Tablets)

Aufladezeit       : Ungefähr   7 - 8 Stunden . 


Hohe Sicherheit : Überladungsschutz ,Tiefenentladungsschutz ,Kurzschlussschutz ?*​

Das Ganze wird für ganze 20 Euro angeboten und kommt aus Shengzhen (China)


Ich habe es Bestellt und und nach 4 Wochen bekommen . Bilder können von Ebay angeschaut werden .


*Lieferumfang *:

Powerbank 50000 m/Ah ohne Verpackung 
USB Ladekabel mit 4 Adapter (ca 20 cm lang)


Test :

Beim einstecken der Powerbank erleuchtet ein 4er LED Balken .
Nach ca . 9 Stunden Aufladen der große Moment :  Schalter bricht im Inneren ab !
Das Mitgelieferte Adapterkabel ist nur zum Laden . Daten können damit nicht Übertragen werden .

Ich habe mich bei Ebay beim Händler gemeldet und habe ohne Worte ,mein Geld zurückbekommen .
Ich selber gehe davon aus das es kein Einzelfall war .

Da die Powerbank unbrauchbar ist ,habe ich sie auseinander genommen um zu sehen was dahinter steckt :


*Interessanteste Teil : *

--------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ausseinander geschraubt sieht das ganze so aus .
Der Akku war geklebt .

Warum die Powerbank nicht funktionierte weiss ich nicht . Die Platine Leuchtet auch ohne Akku und der Knopf funktioniert ohne Erfolg .
Beim Laden der Platine habe ich ca . 4,4 Volt gemessen . 

--------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Akku hat ein wenig gelitten. In der Aussenhülle sind kleine Löcher. 

--------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verlötung war schwach und der Akku hat eine Ausgangsleistung von 0,75 Volt . Ziemlich schwach auf der Brust.
Ab und zu steigt eine Unangenehme Brise Akkuduft auf . Sicherlich nicht Gesund .
Der Akku fühlt sich an wie ein Buch wenn man draufdrückt . Ist sehr Weich .

--------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NICHT NACHMACHEN!*

Da die Hülle Beschädigt war wollte ich mal schauen was sich dort verbirgt . Mit Handschuhe Langarm , Gesichtschutz und Maske .
Nach kurzen 10 Sekunden musste ich aufhören .
Dieser Duft der Batterie kam durch die Maske und verrät das der Akku schon Defekt war .
Der Akku wird entsorgt .


--------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vorderansicht der Platine . 


--------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite!


--------------------------------


*Fazit :*

Diese Powerbank bekommt eine Mangelhaft. 
-Anschalter Defekt
-Akku beschädigt
-Gehäuse war beschädigt 

Mir fehlen die Worte zu dieser Powerbank . Ich würde sie niemanden empfehlen. Das Wertige Design ist gut ,sonst ein Kompletter Reinfall .
Bitte nicht Kaufen 



--------------------------------


Ich habe mir beim gleichen Verkäufer nochmal eine 50.000 m/Ah Powerbank Bestellt. Ich werde mich melden wenn sie bei mir angekommen ist .

China Powerbank 50000 mAh

Mich würde es freuen wenn ihr auch eure Erfahrungen hier niederlassen würdet .

Zum Beispiel :

-Was für Powerbank?
-Für was benutzt ihr sie? .
-Was haltet ihr davon?

USW.......

Vielen dank , Safti


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

Mit Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht dienen aber wenn ich das so lese, dann kommt mir so ein Teil ganz sicher nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Technojunky (22. November 2014)

Die von Anker sind ganz gut. Hat nen Kumpel von mir 15 Ampere Stunden. 25 Euro oder so gibt 1,5 und 2 Ampere aus

Würde mir nie so nen China shit holen


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. November 2014)

Technojunky schrieb:


> Die von Anker sind ganz gut. Hat nen Kumpel von mir 15 Ampere Stunden. 25 Euro oder so gibt 1,5 und 2 Ampere aus
> 
> Würde mir nie so nen China shit holen




Ich komme hier mit Volt und Ampere voll durcheinander .. Laut meinen Rechnungen im Kopf sind schon alles ab 6 Ampere Astronomisch 





Habe mir aus spaß die Powerbank von Pearl Bestellt .. für 6 euro versand sicherlich kein verlust


----------



## Atothedrian (23. November 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich komme hier mit Volt und Ampere voll durcheinander .. Laut meinen Rechnungen im Kopf sind schon alles ab 6 Ampere Astronomisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich auch gemacht. Hab die jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und die ist ganz ok. Für das Geld top  reicht für ca. 1 Handyladung und gut ist.


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. November 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gemacht. Hab die jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und die ist ganz ok. Für das Geld top  reicht für ca. 1 Handyladung und gut ist.



Das ganze habe ich mir gedacht.  Der Akku vom Sony z3 ist ja über 3 Ampere gross.  Ich geh davon aus das die powerbank 75% Akku ladet


----------



## Technojunky (23. November 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich komme hier mit Volt und Ampere voll durcheinander .. Laut meinen Rechnungen im Kopf sind schon alles ab 6 Ampere Astronomisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die amperestunden sagen wie viel "saft" das teil hat  je mehr desto öfter kann man das handy damit laden.

die ausgegebenen ampere sagen, wie schnell das handy geladen wird. höherer strom->schnelleres laden


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. November 2014)

Technojunky schrieb:


> die amperestunden sagen wie viel "saft" das teil hat  je mehr desto öfter kann man das handy damit laden.
> 
> die ausgegebenen ampere sagen, wie schnell das handy geladen wird. höherer strom->schnelleres laden



ja klar , das weiss ich . Nur frage ich mich manchmal wo die 50000 mAh herkommen sollen von der Powerbank aus china . Das wären ja 50 Ampere bei 5 Volt .

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Original 5 Ampere Akku von Hitachi gekauft für mein 14,4 V Akkuschrauber ... okay es ist ein Ionen Akku aber es bleiben 5 Ampere . 

in einem Normalen Auto sind 50 Ampere Akkus´s (Säure) normal (12 Volt)    Alleine wenn man die Größe Vergleicht   Da kann was nicht Stimmen .


----------



## BrainChecker (23. November 2014)

Ich hab einmal den Anker Astro E3 mit 10000mAh und die Xiaomi Powerbank mit ebenfalls 10000mAh aus China.
Beide sind jetzt schon seit längerem im Einsatz und funktionieren tadellos. Der Vorteil des Ankers ist, dass er 2x 1.5A liefern kann, während die Xiaomi nur 1x 1.2A ausgibt. Allerdings kann die Xiaomi Powerbank deutlich schneller wieder aufgeladen werden, finde ein in nicht zu vernachlässigender Vorteil bei den großen Kapazitäten.
Die Verarbeitung des Chinesen mit dem Aluminium ist ebenfalls deutlich edler und besser wie die quasi sofort nach dem Auspacken verkratzte Hochglanzoberfläche des Ankers. Zudem sind bei der Xiaomi LG-Zellen und ein TI-Controller verbaut, während bei dem Anker keine Auskunft über die verwendeten Komponenten gemacht wird.
Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist übrigens auch das (zusätzliche) Silikoncover des Chinesen, da man so die Powerbank bedenkenlos mit dem Smartphone/Tablet in die Tasche stopfen kann ohne danach neue Kratzer und Schrammen bewundern zu müssen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. November 2014)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal den Anker Astro E3 mit 10000mAh und die Xiaomi Powerbank mit ebenfalls 10000mAh aus China.
> Beide sind jetzt schon seit längerem im Einsatz und funktionieren tadellos. Der Vorteil des Ankers ist, dass er 2x 1.5A liefern kann, während die Xiaomi nur 1x 1.2A ausgibt. Allerdings kann die Xiaomi Powerbank deutlich schneller wieder aufgeladen werden, finde ein in nicht zu vernachlässigender Vorteil bei den großen Kapazitäten.
> Die Verarbeitung des Chinesen mit dem Aluminium ist ebenfalls deutlich edler und besser wie die quasi sofort nach dem Auspacken verkratzte Hochglanzoberfläche des Ankers. Zudem sind bei der Xiaomi LG-Zellen und ein TI-Controller verbaut, während bei dem Anker keine Auskunft über die verwendeten Komponenten gemacht wird.
> Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist übrigens auch das (zusätzliche) Silikoncover des Chinesen, da man so die Powerbank bedenkenlos mit dem Smartphone/Tablet in die Tasche stopfen kann ohne danach neue Kratzer und Schrammen bewundern zu müssen.





Coole Sache . Werde ich mir mal anschauen . 
Also gibt es doch gutes Feedback aus der China Sparte (Günstig).


Gruß Dom


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Dezember 2014)

ich war jetzt lange nicht mehr da   liegt wohl am neuen design .. 

habe die neue Powerbank bekommen und Teilweise getestet . Dazu habe ich noch eine Weitere von Pearl bekommen .
Werde die Tage mal ein kleinen test machen und berichten .

Bis dahin , alles gute meine Freunde !



Gruß Dominic


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Dezember 2014)

--Doppelpost---


----------

